# Hunters and fisherman



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

are some of the most selfish, greedy, jealous people I have met.
Hunters want it all for themselves, I cant believe someone would get mad for a land owner feeding *HIS* fencline. Or someone not letting a hunter retrieve his deer off your land. High fences fall in this same category and should be outlawed.
Fisherman are no different, keeping secret spots to them selves or in general just fishing to bag a limit, theyre not happing unless they put a limit of fish in the boat only to brag. Its not even about the enjoyment of fishing or getting into the woods. Its about limits and inches of horn.
Why cant you share,the deer or fish are not yours.
I get the most enjoyment when I put someone on a deer or a fish. I care less if I shot or caught it. I would help to no end to find someones deer on my property.
Makes me sick !


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Must be nice to be perfect.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

sounds to me like your are an evolved outdoorsperson.

I sued to only want to catch the most or shoot the biggest, but now get the most enjoyment out of being there.


Don't get me wrong, I still want a limit or the biggest, and get irritated with other people doing what I think is stupid, but have learned that I am lucky to just be there.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> are some of the most selfish, greedy, jealous people I have met.
> Hunters want it all for themselves, I cant believe someone would get mad for a land owner feeding *HIS* fencline. Or someone not letting a hunter retrieve his deer off your land. High fences fall in this same category and should be outlawed.
> Fisherman are no different, keeping secret spots to them selves or in general just fishing to bag a limit, theyre not happing unless they put a limit of fish in the boat only to brag. Its not even about the enjoyment of fishing or getting into the woods. Its about limits and inches of horn.
> Why cant you share,the deer or fish are not yours.
> ...



Maybe you would once or twice and if they were ethical shot placements, but if it happened repeatedly and you knew your land and found carcasses on it, you would have a little different thread going on here! And really now, inside your "BOX", do you really think it's all about limits and inches? This thread is what is truly sad! sad2sm


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

zrexpilot said:


> are some of the most selfish, greedy, jealous people I have met.
> Hunters want it all for themselves, I cant believe someone would get mad for a land owner feeding *HIS* fencline. Or someone not letting a hunter retrieve his deer off your land. High fences fall in this same category and should be outlawed.
> Fisherman are no different, keeping secret spots to them selves or in general just fishing to bag a limit, theyre not happing unless they put a limit of fish in the boat only to brag. Its not even about the enjoyment of fishing or getting into the woods. Its about limits and inches of horn.
> Why cant you share,the deer or fish are not yours.
> ...


Quit hanging around Obama supporters and ya' won't run into these type of people:dance:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I will give you cash out of my pocket if you needed it. I would help you find a job, just about anything I can do. I might even let you date my sister.

BUT if you screw up my hunt or my fishin spot, I kickin your arse!

LMAO !!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BATWING said:


> I will give you cash out of my pocket if you needed it. I would help you find a job, just about anything I can do. I might even let you date my sister.
> 
> BUT if you screw up my hunt or my fishin spot, I kickin your arse!
> 
> LMAO !!!


 Now this here are funn eeeee!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now this here are funn eeeee!


No... This is funny ! I think it might fit here.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

BATWING said:


> I will give you cash out of my pocket if you needed it. I would help you find a job, just about anything I can do. I might even let you date my sister.
> 
> BUT if you screw up my hunt or my fishin spot, I kickin your arse!
> 
> LMAO !!!


Can we see a pic of your sister, and how much is in your pocket? No need for the job, if your pocket has enough in it.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Where is the TROLL SPRAY when you need it??????

I actually believe the exact opposite. Hunters and fisher-folks are some of the most generous people that I have ever met.

cheers


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> Can we see a pic of your sister, and how much is in your pocket? No need for the job, if your pocket has enough in it.


Yep.. She was adopted...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BATWING said:


> No... This is funny ! I think it might fit here.


LMFAO, KWITIT , YA KILIN ME!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

First, your post reeks of a troll. I suspect this thread will soon decay into bedlam. (and it already has in the time i typed this reply)

I recently spoke to a neighbor about a good trout spot. It was a spot that he told to my most trusted fishing buddy and I have guarded the secret. I assumed he knew how close me and my friend were, which is why I chose to mention it to him at all. It is such a secret that I have not marked it on any maps or my GPS, I just know where it is. I have never told anyone about the spot, yet my neighbor did not care, and attacked and threatened my trusted friend for telling me, his neighbor, about the spot. I tell ya... I lost alot of respect for this neighbor for acting in such a poor manner. 

So to answer your question, I have NEVER given away a honey hole to ANYONE with the exception of my one TRUSTED friend. Because if you do, and the word gets out.. an armada of kayaks, waders and boaters will decend upon the spot. Anyone who fishes the bay with regularity will confirm this as fact.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't believe I actually continued reading this thread beyond the first sentence! That's 30 seconds plus another 30 to type this response that I will never get back!


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Fishinhippie, "an armada of kayaks, waders and boaters?" Why did you put kayakers first? What do you have against them? BTW, I am a wader and boater so you can tell me the spot and I won't tell hardly anyone. LOL.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pocboy said:


> Fishinhippie, "an armada of kayaks, waders and boaters?" Why did you put kayakers first? What do you have against them? BTW, I am a wader and boater so you can tell me the spot and I won't tell hardly anyone. LOL.


And why did he put wader's second, i'm kinda offended Lol!:slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gimme,Gimme,Gimme, i want 'em all, I want The biggest hornZ,Stay away from ALL of MY deerz and stay the HAYELLL away from my bay complex, i don't even want to find out that any of you greedy bastages so much as stuck your toe off in the GULF OF MEXICO!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

zrexpilot said:


> are some of the most selfish, greedy, jealous people I have met.
> Hunters want it all for themselves, I cant believe someone would get mad for a land owner feeding *HIS* fencline. Or someone not letting a hunter retrieve his deer off your land. High fences fall in this same category and should be outlawed.
> Fisherman are no different, keeping secret spots to them selves or in general just fishing to bag a limit, theyre not happing unless they put a limit of fish in the boat only to brag. Its not even about the enjoyment of fishing or getting into the woods. Its about limits and inches of horn.
> Why cant you share,the deer or fish are not yours.
> ...


 Had a bad day?? rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Had a bad day?? rs


 Prolly, better he take it out on us, than get swatted down by someone in person Lol! Were here 4 ya bud...... i guess.....:ac550:


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Pocboy said:


> Fishinhippie, "an armada of kayaks, waders and boaters?" Why did you put kayakers first? What do you have against them? BTW, I am a wader and boater so you can tell me the spot and I won't tell hardly anyone. LOL.


Ya mean ya didn't see me last week? I was in POC from Wednesday till Saturday.

My super secret spot is...... pringle

LMAO!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I hate being sneaky, but you have to guard spots, so that they aren't overrun and ruined. Open your mouth and they'll be screwed up. 

Call me greedy, but I prefer to be able to catch fish when I'm fishing. Since most of my fishing is in waist deep and shallower water, I can't afford to have a bunch of boats or people plowing through it. Not if I want to catch fish, anyways.

And, what's wrong with catching a limit or even expecting to catch a limit when I go fishing? I eat every fish that I catch or share it with my family and friends, so none of it's getting wasted. What's the problem with that?


----------



## cameron00 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's the problem:

I've got money, and most other people don't. Therefore, I'm better than most of you.

They're my deer because I spend more in a year to feed them than you'll earn in a lifetime. Now shutup and mow my highly expansive lawn, serf.

THOSE ARE MY DEER.

Peace.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

If I catch somebody on my property with a gun, we're going to have heap big trouble.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

That snot baby is freakin funny, I about spewd food all over my puter. But I am not wining. Just some of these threads are enforcing what I am saying.
If you werent going to be at the lease one weekend would you let a friend or his friend hunt your blind ? I already know the anwser. Thats selfish greed. I wouldnt care, and would be happy for someone if they shot something out of my blind.



Lat22 said:


> If I catch somebody on my property with a gun, we're going to have heap big trouble.


 thats not what I am talking about. You would never have to ask me permission to track an animal on my place but carrying a gun could mean your hunting


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> That snot baby is freakin funny, I about spewd food all over my puter. But I am not wining. Just some of these threads are enforcing what I am saying.
> If you werent going to be at the lease one weekend would you let a friend or his friend hunt your blind ? I already know the anwser. Thats selfish greed. I wouldnt care, and would be happy for someone if they shot something out of my blind.
> 
> thats not what I am talking about. You would never have to ask me permission to track an animal on my place but carrying a gun could mean your hunting


Glad you like the snot bubble baby. LOL

As a matter of fact, I could not make it to the lease the weekend before last. Not only did someone hunt in my stand bu they also let his kids friend hunt it the following day. I have had a few quests in my stand this year even without me being there.. The only thing I asked in return is to check my feeder to make sure those damm ***** did not jam it..

I am a pretty generous guy. :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Glad you like the snot bubble baby. LOL
> 
> As a matter of fact, I could not make it to the lease the weekend before last. Not only did someone hunt in my stand bu they also let his kids friend hunt it the following day. I have had a few quests in my stand this year even without me being there.. The only thing I asked in return is to check my feeder to make sure those damm ***** did not jam it..
> 
> I am a pretty generous guy. :biggrin:


 Oh yeah, Can I hunt your stand?:ac550::biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

zrexpilot said:


> are some of the most selfish, greedy, jealous people I have met.
> Hunters want it all for themselves, I cant believe someone would get mad for a land owner feeding *HIS* fencline. Or someone not letting a hunter retrieve his deer off your land. High fences fall in this same category and should be outlawed.
> Fisherman are no different, keeping secret spots to them selves or in general just fishing to bag a limit, theyre not happing unless they put a limit of fish in the boat only to brag. Its not even about the enjoyment of fishing or getting into the woods. Its about limits and inches of horn.
> Why cant you share,the deer or fish are not yours.
> ...


This smells of a troll. If it's not, that's one of the most asinine things I've ever seen posted. Generally speaking, I would say hunters and fisherman are about as goodhearted, salt of the earth type people I've ever met. In fact, I guide a few HIGH DOLLAR hunts every year, and I can count on one hand the number of real "pricks" I've run across. The fact is, every segment of society has a few people that fit the description you are trying to apply to outdoorsmen in general. Your just painting with a very broad stroke.

I'm not even going to touch the whole high fence subject, we've all been down that path before and it leads to nothing positive. Suffice to say, I disagree with you.

I also get a great deal of satisfaction out of helping someone kill their first or biggest deer. That's a lot of the reason I guide a little bit. Any deer I can put a hunter on, I certainly could have killed myself.

The rest of this matter comes down to common courtesy, general ethics and not taking advantage of a situation. If you work hard and spend thousands of dollars to improve deer habitat on your 2000 acre ranch/lease, and your neighbor is selling 10-20 package hunts a year on his 50 acre ranchette, he's taking advantage of you/the situation. Hence the reason some folks get a little pi$$y about stands and feeders just across the fence, or the feeding of fence lines etc. One person is taking advantage of another person's effort and hard work.

The same can be applied to fishing spots. If you spend hours, months or maybe even years locating a "honey hole," why in the world would you want it's location plastered all over the internet? The next weekend you showed up, there probably wouldn't be room for you to squeeze your boat in. I suppose you would just say, "Oh well, guess I'll just spend another fishing season and thousands of dollars in fuel to find the next one."

The way I see it, this is nothing more than a microcosm of society as a whole. There will always be some that want something for nothing, or for little or know effort on their part. They don't want to work harder or earn more in order to have more. They just want to take all they can get for free. Then when the hard worker that earned his position/situation gets frustrated and tries to preserve some of what he has attained, they want to bash him.

Very simply stated, IMO, it's an entitlement mentality. And that, makes ME sick!!

I realize there are extremes/arseh0les in every case. But, if you want bigger deer or more deer, work harder, earn more, lease a better pasture or buy a ranch of your own. If you want to catch more fish, put in the time and money it takes to find you a 'Honey hole." Just don't bash the other guys because they did.

I'm out for now.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang Brad, you killed the troll before I had a chance to.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Must have been a young troll cuz it was all about yall give it to me dont make me earn it

Charlie


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Theory is Great*

Zrexpilot, in theory everything you say is great, but in practice it does not work. The reason, IMO, that it does not work in practice is that there are so many people out there that are just like you accuse hunters and fishermen of being, plus lazy to boot.

In hunting, leases are extremely expensive. Getting to your lease to work cost a lot of time and money; and then you WORK before the season. You spend time scouting. When the season arrives, and if something goes wrong, you can't just necessarily wait until tomorrow because the season is evolving due to the rut etc. and the deer have learned a lesson.

In fishing, a fisherman may have spent years finding honey holes, and countless gallons of gas. He may have spent tremendous time studying maps, bottom contours, etc.

I have over simplified this, but I am trying to make my point clear. I just don't think it is fair to be expected to give away the fruits of that labor of love. Trying to teach technique is great, to help others learn. In fishing when kids are in the other boat, I tend to turn the other cheek; the kid deserves to have fun and usually in those cases it is just an innocent father trying to show his kid some fun and I want all kids to enjoy the outdoors.

I am not trying to blast you zrexpilot, but rather explain what I believe to be the thought process of those you condemn.


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

*OK Sexpilot*

Your theory reminds me of something like a hippy form of socialism. Lets all love eachother and share everything. Yeah, that doesn't work.

What fishing trips do you remember more?
What hungting trips do you remember more?
For me, I remember the times I was with good friends or family and we caught limits of trout. I remember the limits of ducks and I especially remember the deer that are currently on my wall.

I'm pretty sure they make fishing lures to catch fish so i'm gonna use one. I really don't know anyone who wouldn't want to go out and catch limits. Sexpilot, you can fish with a bare hook as far as im concerned. You can come put out the decoys in knee deep mud. And if it makes you feel better I'll give you a gut shot doe to clean. And I'll even let you scratch my *** when it needs scratchin if it makes you feel like an outdoorsman.

Hunting and fishing has become the "cool" thing to do, especially duck hunting. I'm happy to share stories, but the spots where I'm shooting ducks and catching fish are a secret. The Texas coast has become overly crowded and you'll have 20 guys in your spots if you even think about talking about your spot. We are also plagued with the white collar hunter out of Houston suburbia who has decided he is going to be a deer hunter on a lease that he sees 2-3 times a year. These barneys are the ultimate ***-clown and pizz off real hunters. These guys are the one's who you can blame for not wanting feeders next to a fenceline and not wanting them on your land to track down a deer b/c of a bad shot.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

aint nothing wrong with catching limits or killing big deer.










But please dont base your success on this criteria . I am not talking about posting up on the internet but I see greed even amongst friends. When we find hot spots at the coast well get on the phone or radio and invite our friends over where the fish are. But not many people are like that, even among friends. Ive seen people say the fishing sucked even if we have an ice chest full, but because we didnt limit out it sucked. *** ?
Fence lines are one of the best places to hunt and I will continue to do so.
Its just amazing that someone would get mad because the neighbor corned HIS fenceline, I just cant get over that. Truley astounding. Just because you have more acerage than him means nothing, deer come and go and travel far. I understand that the guy with 50 acres day leasing, something should be done about that. I think day leases should be given so many permits for the acerage they have, and I think high fences should come down and laws be set to antler size to be taken per region or county. Deer are natural renewable resource and should not be confined. Just as a creek cannot be damned, neither should native wildlife.
If you took someone on a hunt, sat with them in your blind and the biggest buck youve seen came out, would you let your friend shoot it, or would you say thats mine ? I would, that was their hunt, my friend actually did this with me. I was on his place and we sat together, very nice 11 pointer came out and he about ****, but it was my hunt and he said take him. That was very unselfish of him and not many people would have done that, I am sorry but thats the truth.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One of the oldest "don'ts" in the hunting world is to put feed or put a feeder or a deer stand on a fence line.

It's just one of those "it simply isn't done" type things.

TH


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey buddy I think your post is 100% correct...

Now will you post them coordinates of where those fish were caught..


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*TROLLIN TROLLIN TROLLIN*

How does one take the time to register to become a member of an angling web site and then call all of us IN GENERAL selfish, greedy and jealous people?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> One of the oldest "don'ts" in the hunting world is to put feed or put a feeder or a deer stand on a fence line.
> 
> It's just one of those "it simply isn't done" type things.
> 
> TH


since when? , when the true bubble snot nose babies came out of the woodwoork whining about a neighboring land owner hunting the edge.
As a kid in the 70's reading field and stream, One of the best tips i learned was hunting fencelines.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dayumd selfish and greedy to corn a fenceline! Maybe your a little Lisdexic, oh i meant Dislexic in your thinking! I feel sorry for your neighbors having to put up with you!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> aint nothing wrong with catching limits or killing big deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know or care who you have been hunting or fishing with, but in my 36 years of hunting , i have never associated with people like that!


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

*hunting lease*

Looking for a deer lease this year. Anyone know of any dropouts ?


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

:redface: I happen to hunt a fence line, only difference here is that the property on both sides belong to the same land owner.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> when the true bubble snot nose babies came out of the woodwoork whining about a neighboring land owner hunting the edge.


I cant help myself.. LMAO !! :rotfl:


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

I've never known a hunter or fisherman to turn someone down when in a pinch. While I was fishing Rollover Pass one night with my lights... My generator went out on me. I hadn't talked to the guy next to me much, he was fishing with lights as well chasing trout just like me. However, he came over took at look at it and couldn't figure it out and let me run one of my lights off his truck and the other off his generator. I run 4 1000W Halogens....that is a pretty nice deal if you ask me. Otherwise I was gonna pack it up and head home for the night. Here is to all you Nice guys out there that help people out ! 


Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3
CM3


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

i wish i would have seen this thread sooner you guys are awsome lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

Come on Zrex I'm waiting........I see you out there......I know you're not a trolling hypocrit....If you don't have the exact coordinates we will settle for bay name with specific landmarks that would easily allow any potlicking neophyte to get there.

Come on dude you do one then I'll do one..........we'll show them greedy fisherman how we can all get along in the same fishing hole.......Tell you what once you give me the spot I'll meet you there......You bring the crackers and I'll bring the vienna sausage.....You like the spicy ones......


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

MudNShell said:


> Come on Zrex I'm waiting........I see you out there......I know you're not a trolling hypocrit....If you don't have the exact coordinates we will settle for bay name with specific landmarks that would easily allow any potlicking neophyte to get there.
> 
> Come on dude you do one then I'll do one..........we'll show them greedy fisherman how we can all get along in the same fishing hole.......Tell you what once you give me the spot I'll meet you there......You bring the crackers and I'll bring the vienna sausage.....You like the spicy ones......


I think I am going down this weekend. We have been slamming the drum. Are you going to be there this weekend ? Rockport area ?
Those trout and reds were from last year. Trailer Island, I believe thats in redifsh bay


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry, I can't make it this weekend.....I'm headed out to my secret honey hole..........maybe next time...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats Traylor island in Aransas bay..and I thought you were an honest drumfisher..but congrats on ''slamming'' those elusive drum.. I can't believe I posted on this thread..Walker


zrexpilot said:


> been slamming the drum. Trailer Island, in redifsh bay


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

MudNShell said:


> Sorry, I can't make it this weekend.....I'm headed out to my secret honey hole..........maybe next time...


This is definitely a "Fishing" Thread, you baited that ole hook up, casted it out to him , then whomp, he slammed down on it and you reeled him in Lol


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just like the ''big uglies''...


catchysumfishy said:


> This is definitely a "Fishing" Thread, you baited that ole hook up, casted it out to him , then whomp, he slammed down on it and you reeled him in Lol


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

We all decided that we were not going to buy you a HIGH FENCE,and we know you really want one, but you will now have to buy yourself, whine whine whine.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

zrexpilot said:


> aint nothing wrong with catching limits or killing big deer.
> 
> But please dont base your success on this criteria . *I am not talking about posting up on the internet but I see greed even amongst friends.* When we find hot spots at the coast well get on the phone or radio and invite our friends over where the fish are. * But not many people are like that, even among friends. Ive seen people say the fishing sucked even if we have an ice chest full, but because we didnt limit out it sucked. *** ?*


Not my friends. We always share information whether it's in the bay, on the lake, on the lease or in a dove field. I have even passed on info to a lot of people I didn't know. So please don't paint me and my friends with your broad brush.


zrexpilot said:


> Fence lines are one of the best places to hunt and I will continue to do so.Its just amazing that someone would get mad because the neighbor corned HIS fenceline, I just cant get over that. Truley astounding. Just because you have more acerage than him means nothing, deer come and go and travel far.


So are you the guy that owns the 10 acres or the 2000 acres? It make a big difference in the perspective. 


zrexpilot said:


> ...............
> If you took someone on a hunt, sat with them in your blind and the biggest buck youve seen came out, would you let your friend shoot it, or would you say thats mine ? I would, that was their hunt, my friend actually did this with me. I was on his place and we sat together, very nice 11 pointer came out and he about ****, but it was my hunt and he said take him. That was very unselfish of him and not many people would have done that, I am sorry but thats the truth.


Me and my friends have done exactly what you described. A few years back I killed a big deer from a buddy's blind. A couple of weeks later i took him to my blind and let him kill a big deer I had been watching grow up for 3 years. And the deer he killed was bigger than the one I killed.

I realize there are selfish hunter's and fisherman. But, so are there selfish people in every segment of society. I just happen to believe the percentage of selfish outdoorsmen is much lower than in the rest of society.

If you want to criticize a practice, technique or behavior that's fine. It's a free country and that is your right. We can agree or disagree. What pi$$es people off is when you lump everyone into the same category simply based on your experiences with a few.

PS.....if you find a large portion of the outdoorsmen you regularly come in contact with are as selfish arses, you may need to take a look at the circles you run in.


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 31, 2008)

Of course there are always going to be some bad apples in every crowd. I am sorry that you have had to be around so many of them and it has skewed your opinion of hunters and fisherman. 

I'm not that way and neither are the guys that I hunt and fish with. I'll give you a perfect example. Two weekends ago one of my hunting partners and I were out at the lease. There is a deer that he has been wanting to shoot all year and he had never presented him with an opportunity. At 7:20 guess who showed up at my feeder? I sent a text message to my buddy to get his arse over to my blind in a hurry. I told him just get here, get a rest and let it go. He laid him out using one of the legs of my stand as a rest (BTW, that was loud).

I believe that people that are involved in the outdoors for the most part a really genuine good people. I have ran across some of the people you are talking about and they are never plesant to be around. I look at them not as a problematic, but as an example of how I do not want to act. To me it only makes me appreciate the people I hunt and fish with more, as well as the experiences more valuable. Some of my more memorable excursions are when I have not killed or caught a thing.

Perception is reality and unfortuantely you have had some bad experiences.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

You can tell alot about a man's character by the people he associates with. Zrexpilot, you have told us a ton about yourself.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> You can tell alot about a man's character by the people he associates with. .


Just to be clear with everyone....*I do not hang out with Danny on a regular basis.:wink:*


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Must be nice to be perfect.


Dang it....coffee out of the nose on this one LOL!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Well said Tom



BigTOM said:


> Where is the TROLL SPRAY when you need it??????
> 
> I actually believe the exact opposite. Hunters and fisher-folks are some of the most generous people that I have ever met.
> 
> cheers


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe I did paint with a broad brush and I didnt mean to lump everyone in there. But in my exp. I see it a lot among friends ,and friends of friends and aquaintances etc. and I read some thread here that enforces that.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

zerex, you did paint with a broad brush, and it was inaccurate and unfair. The behavior you describe is basic human nature and exists in every arena, especially NASCAR.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

activescrape said:


> zerex, you did paint with a broad brush, and it was inaccurate and unfair. The behavior you describe is basic human nature and exists in every arena, especially NASCAR.


What the he!! is NASCAR????? LOL :rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> Maybe I did paint with a broad brush and I didnt mean to lump everyone in there. But in my exp. I see it a lot among friends ,and friends of friends and aquaintances etc. and I read* some thread* here that enforces that.


One thread set off this abomination?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> Maybe I did paint with a broad brush and I didnt mean to lump everyone in there. But in my exp. I see it a lot among friends ,and friends of friends and aquaintances etc. and I read some thread here that enforces that.


My only hope is that you get some new friends then-and making bold, outlandish statements, esp on this board, is no way to do so-especially statements I'd say 99% of the people on this board feel are incorrect and lack any substance.

I, for one, feel hunters & fishermen/women are quite possibly the nicest people in the world-your first post is an outcry for attention IMO. You are merely a reflection of the people you hang out with and your post shows that. Many of my closest friends would give YOU, the shirt off of their back including myself. However, with the negative sentiment you displayed, I'd take you hunting/fishing just to prove you wrong. Slamming a certain genre of people in public is rather distasteful and shows a lack of what? class, tact? I suggest the following:

a)get some new friends
b)get some new friends
c)wake up and smell the coffee, life is too short live under such a skewed view of the people in this world (hunters/fishermen) would gladly do anything for you


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

Did you go out of your way to get a membership to 2cool only to post this about hunters and fishermen? seriously?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Zanex pilot, I hope you can get your prescription filled soon.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

hunters and fishermen are not greedy, we just be territorial.


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

"DO ON TO OTHERS AS YOU WANT OTHERS TO DO ON TO YOU" 
:cheers: SIMPLE AS THAT.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

stxwaterfowler said:


> "DO ON TO OTHERS AS YOU WANT OTHERS TO DO ON TO YOU"
> :cheers: SIMPLE AS THAT.


People no longer enjoy simplicity...thats why we all argue


----------

